# Namen für 4 Twinks



## Natral (5. August 2010)

So hallo. ich suche für unsere 4 Mann level kombo gute namen, also so wie aufs ursprügliche bei 2 leuten zb "Ping" und "Pong" ...also Analogien..auf ein ander abgestimtm usw...was gerad so einfällt-...wiedererkennungswert ist pflicht und ohne aktzente blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tick Trick und Track bspw. für 3 -....nu suchen wir was gutes für 4 Leute

Bube Dame König Ass und so kram is zuu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber postet mal eure ideen, würden uns gerne inspirieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (5. August 2010)

Rogues
doit
from
behind
......


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

Wor
ld
of
Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ereko (5. August 2010)

So ein Schmarn. Leute mit solchen Namen kommen bei mir normal sofort auf Igno. Hoffe für dich das du auf keinem Rp server spielst!


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

News
und
Artikel
Buffed


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

Safari
Firefox
Opera
Chrome


Wir
sind
keine
Schurken

Every
body
need
somebody


Antwort
Zitat
Multizitat
Melden


----------



## Azorian (5. August 2010)

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich mir nen Char mit nem ganz normalen Rollenspielnamen erstellen.
Ich finds nicht sonderlich erstrebenswert nen komischen Namen zu haben, nur damit er zu nem anderen Namen passt; und nachher hört von den vieren noch einer auf und dann passt der Name gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Anonymus299 (5. August 2010)

Natral schrieb:


> Tick Trick und Track bspw. für 3 -....nu suchen wir was gutes für 4 Leute



Tick, Trick, Track, Truck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plusader (5. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und natürlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

Wenn du auf nem Roleplay Realm spielt sollst du verdammt sein, elender.


----------



## Anonymus299 (5. August 2010)

Rührei, Spiegelei, Solei, Weichei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (5. August 2010)

John, Paul, George, Ringo


----------



## Dalfi (5. August 2010)

Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello, Raphael

für die U20 Leute - das sind die Namen der Teenage Mutant Hero Turtels

PS: falls noch nen 5ter dazu kommt kann er sich ja Splinter nennen.


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. August 2010)

Terence
Hill
Bud
Spencer


----------



## Hubautz (5. August 2010)

Portos. Aramis. Athos, D´Artagnon


----------



## Hubautz (5. August 2010)

Kaspar, Melchior, Balthasar und das liebe Jesukind


----------



## Hubautz (5. August 2010)

Vier
Fäuste
für ein
Halleluja


----------



## Hubautz (5. August 2010)

Vier
fahrn
nach
Lodz


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Vier
> Fäuste
> für ein
> Halleluja



das ist nice


----------



## Butze666 (5. August 2010)

Natral schrieb:


> Bube Dame König Ass und so kram is zuu leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dit heißt ja och 

Bube Dame König Gras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruck
Zuck
Mob
Weg


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. August 2010)

Nobody
ist
der
grösste


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2010)

uriel, gabriel, michael, raphael


----------



## Chillers (5. August 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Nobody
> ist
> der
> grösste



John, Paul, George und Ringo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (5. August 2010)

Tim
Karl
Klößchen
Gaby

(Muß ich mich jetzt alt fühlen, wenn ich mit den TKKG poste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## incen (5. August 2010)

Binklein
Bingroß
Bingrößer
Bingrößerer


----------



## Chillers (5. August 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Tim
> Karl
> Klößchen
> Gaby
> ...



nicht so alt wie ich wie mit ´ner 30-40 Jahre alten Rockgruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Van Chris89 (5. August 2010)

ich lass mich mal von 9live inspirieren (...) und sage: Lili, Lala, Lolo und Lulu. Klingt doch kreativ...^^


----------



## Tamirato (5. August 2010)

Wir 
Klatschen
Jeden
Noob


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (5. August 2010)

Verzieh
dich
du
Lowbob

oder:

Killmich
und
ich
loggum


Mein Persönlicher Favorit:

Meine
Mama
heißt 
Chucknorris


----------



## Niachis (5. August 2010)

Van schrieb:


> ich lass mich mal von 9live inspirieren (...) und sage: Lili, Lala, Lolo und Lulu. Klingt doch kreativ...^^



MONIKA!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





....

nimm einfach:

wir
sind
un
kreativ

!!!


----------



## Freyen (5. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> nicht so alt wie ich wie mit ´ner 30-40 Jahre alten Rockgruppe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups, da stehst du direkt über mir und ich sehs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Beatles ftw, naja zumindest einige Songs)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> D´Artagnon



D´Artagno*m*

Nu hab ich nen neuen namen wenn ich mir mal nen gnom erstell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (5. August 2010)

Terran
Protos
Zerg
...
Galaxie Editor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (5. August 2010)

tinkiwinki 
dipsi 
lala
po


----------



## Traklar (5. August 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich zu sein, das oben ist doch alles Schwachsinn.

Überleg dir eher einen Grundstamm, aus dem alle deine Twinks bestehen.

Meine enden alle auf ek.

Varek

Radek

Harek

..... sowas ist viel einfacherer zu merken wie ich finde und ist auch nicht so "peinlich".


----------



## Ministar (5. August 2010)

Für Gnome

Miniklein
Superklein
Superkurz
und hier fällt mir nix mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein
Käfig
voller 	
Helden 
Mein ungenutztes Arenateam heißt so aber super für euer vorhaben find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WedeNoz (5. August 2010)

Je nach Fraktion:

Horde
Stinkt
Nach
Ahah

oder

Allianz
Stinkt
Nach
Ahah


----------



## -Migu- (5. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Kaspar, Melchior, Balthasar und das liebe Jesukind




versüsst mir den abend xD


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2010)

Rar,Episch,Legendär,Artefakt


----------



## Braamséry (6. August 2010)

Cartman
Kyle
Kenny
Stan

Falls ihr South Park Fans seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthum (6. August 2010)

Dipsi

Tinkiwinki

Lala

Po




Das war das erste an das ich dachte, als die den Titel sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin überrascht, dass es noch nicht gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (6. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Cartman
> Kyle
> Kenny
> Stan
> ...



Ja, aber Kenny ist doch instant tot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ministar (6. August 2010)

Marthum schrieb:


> Dipsi
> 
> Tinkiwinki
> 
> ...



Doch wurde schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Guckst du Beitrag 35 auf seite 1


----------



## Traklar (6. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ja, aber Kenny ist doch instant tot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenny Schami und ein anderer Druide, dann geht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaking (6. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Wenn du auf nem Roleplay Realm spielt sollst du verdammt sein, elender.



pew pew pew pew
alter verwalter... ganz ruhig ^^
kann man auch anders ausdrücken xD


----------



## sharthakan (6. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> John, Paul, George, Ringo



haha der ist gut ^^
so würd ichs machen ^^


----------



## alokk (6. August 2010)

Mein Blacksmith bei Rakion hiess Arschbombe =D

Arschbombe
Arschgranate
Arschrakete
Arsch...


----------



## Oníshanu (6. August 2010)

Twink#1
Twink#2
Twink#3
Twink#4


----------



## Ministar (6. August 2010)

alokk schrieb:


> Mein Blackmisth bei Rakion hiess Arschbombe =D
> 
> Arschbombe
> Arschgranate
> ...




Ist aber gefährlich. Hatten mal auf Malygos eine Nachtelfinengilde die hieß irgendwas mit Clit... (Ihr wisst schon was^^) und die Chars hatten auch alle solche Namen. Ich war mit meinem Mainchar grade lvl 5 und die haben mich echt beeindruckt. Gabs wohl nicht lange XD Denke mal die wurden gemeldet



Edit: @ TE hast schon was verwertbares gefunden? Bitte um Statusmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (6. August 2010)

Falls es 4 Gnome werden:

Frodo
Sam

Merry


den letzten könnt ihr euch denken


----------



## metera (6. August 2010)

Immer- Öfters- Manchmal- Vielleicht  ;D


----------



## Westminster (6. August 2010)

Marthum schrieb:


> Dipsi
> 
> Tinkiwinki
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit

Diszi

Twinkiwinki

Pala

Op (etwas abgeändert gefällt mir besser aber zu kurz für wow)


----------



## Pastilo (6. August 2010)

Rot
Blau
Grün
Gelb
+ Farben (Gilde)

Doug
Spencer
Deacon
Arthur
+ King of Queens (Gilde)

Mr.Fantastic
Invisible Woman
Human Torch
The Ting
+ Fantastic Four (Gilde)

Das wären meine Vorschläge^^

mfg


----------



## Buddits (6. August 2010)

Spick
Spuck
Spack 
und Spock


----------



## Gecko93 (6. August 2010)

PippilottaViktualia RollgardinaPfefferminza EfraimstochterLangstrumpf


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2010)

wirvier
sind 
total 
unkreativ


----------



## Piggy D. (6. August 2010)

Leonardo, Donatello, Raphael und Michelangelo


----------



## Ministar (6. August 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> wirvier
> sind
> total
> unkreativ




Ja
und
was
solls?


Mir
machts
voll
spass


und
nur
das
zählt

der
rest
ist
miregal


----------



## Actionfigur (6. August 2010)

Awesome
Twink
is
Awsm


----------



## bilibishere (6. August 2010)

ich 
habe
keine
epics


----------



## Skyler93 (6. August 2010)

ich
liebe
dich
undn schurke namens
nicht


----------



## Maror der Superschami (6. August 2010)

Eric
Kyle
Stan
Kenny


----------



## Ministar (6. August 2010)

du hast doch schon die namen unter deinem portrait 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I came, I saw, I drank, I forgot.


----------



## Fipsin (6. August 2010)

Frana
Fenra 
Frena
Farna




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (6. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Vier
> fahrn
> nach
> Lodz




Woher kenn ich das nur ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pluto-X (6. August 2010)

AaaD
BeeC
CeeB
DeeA


----------



## Van Chris89 (6. August 2010)

mir ist noch was eingefallen DIESMAL wurde ich aber wahrhaftig von der muse geküsst, besser gesagt von den bremer stadtmusikanten: 
esel
hahn
hund
katze


in dieser reihenfolge!!!1112


----------



## bilibishere (6. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> du hast doch schon die namen unter deinem portrait
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hahaha, ja die kann man auch verwenden, gar nich drauf geachtet^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. August 2010)

Ashtray
Locdog
Dashiki
Preach

Schade, dass du uns weder die Klassen, noch die Fraktion noch das Geschlecht der Chars genannt hast.


----------



## Chillers (6. August 2010)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Falls es 4 Gnome werden:
> 
> Frodo
> Sam
> ...



Pippin oder bilbo?


----------



## Elito (6. August 2010)

Keiner
istgeiler
als
skyler

auch von southpark ^^


----------



## Ministar (6. August 2010)

Van schrieb:


> esel
> hahn
> hund
> katze




das ist genial^^ 

Da wäre noch 

Mcrib
Mcchicken
Chickenmcnugget

und *Trommelwirbel* ratatatatatatata Süßsauresoße


Edit: Der TE ist schon 20 minuten weg und das ohne statusmeldung. ich muß in 3 stunden aufstehn wegen arbeit -,- ich guck dann morgen nachmitag nochmal hier rein also fleissig weiterdenken pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylezz (6. August 2010)

Charlie
Alan
Jake
Evelyn(wahlweise auch Judith)

in der Gilde "Harper"


----------



## Battlefronter (6. August 2010)

Erster
Zweiter
Dritter
Vierter


----------



## Pluto-X (6. August 2010)

LarK
IddI
CerN
HonG


----------



## Sarazin (6. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> John, Paul, George, Ringo



JUP!!!

thats it.


----------



## Zaryul (6. August 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> D´Artagno*m*





D'Artagnan

_____________________



Aah
Beh
Zeh
Deh


Sons is alles gesagt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (6. August 2010)

EllohEll
Kaykay
Teehaiks
Baibai

---

Paxi
Fixi
Lexi
Knoxi

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.



alokk schrieb:


> Mein Blacksmith bei Rakion hiess Arschbombe =D
> 
> Arschbombe
> Arschgranate
> ...



Unsere Gilde damals auf Echsenkessel hieß Assrockets und hat erstaunlich lange durchgehalten, bis es dann doch zur Umbennennung kam. Dabei waren wir ziemlich erfolgreich und man kannte uns als die Arschraketen... :'-(


----------



## Bremgor (6. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Pippin oder bilbo?


Achmed, natürlich der, der soviel Krach in den Minen von Moria macht, also Pippin. Ich glaub in Wow will kaum einer ein alter Sack sein, der keinen Damage macht und nichts aushält!


----------



## Summerbreeze (6. August 2010)

Joe
William
Jack
Averell

Und als Gilde: <Die Daltons> 

Das fänd ich ganz nice ^^ Lucky Luke halt ^^

Oder aber bei dreien:

Jim (Beam)
Jack (Daniels)
Jonny (Walker)


----------



## Gatax (6. August 2010)

Ich
bin
ein
Kaputter

Der der sich "Kaputter" nennen muß hat halt die Arschkarte.^^


----------



## Dalfi (6. August 2010)

Auf Rajaxx gabs ne Gilde die hieß 

"Ist Teil von Haus"

Die Member hatten Namen wie

Küche - Ist Teil von Haus

Treppe - Ist Teil von Haus

Schlafzimmer - Ist Teil von Haus

Dach - Ist Teil von Haus

Wäre auch ne Gute Idee - und vor allem gut erweiterbar


----------



## Sethosh (6. August 2010)

Laertes
Hamlet
Rosenkranz
Gildenstern

ggf. Ophelia für nen weiblichen Charakter


----------



## Chillers (6. August 2010)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Achmed, natürlich der, der soviel Krach in den Minen von Moria macht, also Pippin. Ich glaub in Wow will kaum einer ein alter Sack sein, der keinen Damage macht und nichts aushält!



Aber der Pippin nervt doch nur und muss dauernd gerettet werden. Im Prinzip kann der nix und verguckt sich noch in die Kugel.
Nene, da bin ich lieber für Bilbo, der war in seiner Jugend aufgeweckter als Nervpippin.


----------



## Bremgor (6. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Aber der Pippin nervt doch nur und muss dauernd gerettet werden. Im Prinzip kann der nix und verguckt sich noch in die Kugel.
> Nene, da bin ich lieber für Bilbo, der war in seiner Jugend aufgeweckter als Nervpippin.



In seiner Jugend, aber da hatte er auch den einen Ring (nicht so gut wie der Andere Ring). Außerdem retter er(Pippin) Gandalf in Minas Tirith. Aber stimmt schon, in"der kleine Hobbit" war Bilbo echt gut. Aber ich wollte ja die Reihe zu Ende machen, und wo Merry ist, da muss auch Pippin sein. Also, die richtige Lösung wäre Pippin gewesen. Schade, vielleciht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. August 2010)

wie wäre es mit einem namen, in zig verschieden schreibweisen. so mit "^ `´ °"

wer ironie findet, darf mit ihr kuscheln.


----------



## Blumator (6. August 2010)

Niachis schrieb:


> MONIKA!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




HAMMER!!! ich lieg immer noch unterm tisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wegen der monika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was alle immer mit ihrem RP server haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind paar gute sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (6. August 2010)

Bremgor schrieb:


> In seiner Jugend, aber da hatte er auch den einen Ring (nicht so gut wie der Andere Ring). Außerdem retter er(Pippin) Gandalf in Minas Tirith. Aber stimmt schon, in"der kleine Hobbit" war Bilbo echt gut. Aber ich wollte ja die Reihe zu Ende machen, und wo Merry ist, da muss auch Pippin sein. Also, die richtige Lösung wäre Pippin gewesen. Schade, vielleciht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal.



Der hatte nicht den einen Ring, den bekam er am Ende vom *Kleinen Hobbit*, der Bilbo. Vorher war er schon heldenhaft (für einen hobbit).

Wie man sieht, alles, besonders die Wahrnehmung oder ein Urteil, ist stets subjektiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumator (6. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Der hatte nicht den einen Ring, den bekam er am Ende vom *Kleinen Hobbit*, der Bilbo. Vorher war er schon heldenhaft (für einen hobbit).
> 
> Wie man sieht, alles, besonders die Wahrnehmung oder ein Urteil, ist stets subjektiv.
> 
> ...



bin ich jetzt falsch?

bilbo war doch der kleine hobbit und hat den ring in der höhle da gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder bin ich da jetzt komplett falsch?


----------



## Skyler93 (6. August 2010)

Elito schrieb:


> Keiner
> istgeiler
> als
> skyler
> ...



Da hast du natürlich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibu (6. August 2010)

Luke
Ichbin
Dein
Vater
<Skywalker>

So
Klar
Wie
Kloßbrühe
<Klare Suppe>

Ohne
Power
Ewig
Letzter 
<Wir Leben Autos> (für nicht-checker: Opel + Werbespruch)

Bei
Mercedes
(Benz)
Weggeschmissen
<BMW>

Fehler 
In
Allen
Teilen
<FIAT>

Bosch
Miele
Siemens
(+insert 4. deutsche Elektroartikelmanufatur here)
<Made in Germany> (o.Ä.)

Bmw
Audi
Mercedes
Wolkswagen
<Deutsche Autos> (oder andere Marken)


Das mit den Autos könnte man auch mit den einzelnen Modellen fortsetzen.

z.B.:

Fiesta (Gnom)
Focus (Zwerg)
Mondeo (Mensch)
Galaxy (Dreanei/Nachtelf)
<FORD> 
Von Klein nach Groß. Das könnte man auch als Namen nehmen. ^^


----------



## baumthekaito (6. August 2010)

Uwe
Günther 
Peter
Manni

(Die Ludolfs)


----------



## Krezton (6. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Für Gnome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey die Serie ist geil nix gegen Ein Käfig voller Helden


----------



## PadoBaelgun (6. August 2010)

Oneill
Carter
Jackson
Tealc

4 Säfte = z.B Orangensaft , Apfelsaft ......

Schere
Stein
Papier
Brunnen

Insanity
Tenasity
Reality
Serenity

Rot
Grün
Gelb
Blau
o. andere Farben

Evoli
Flamara
Blitzara
Aquana
(hoffe die Namen sind richtig , ist lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Fame
Famous
Famously
Famousness
(Könnte man z.B. in Rassen von Klein --> Groß machen )

Pick
Kreuz
Karo
Herz

North
West
South
East

supernumb
ultranumb ( toller Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
hypernumb
meganumb
(geht natürlich auch mit anderen adjektiven oder Wörtern z.B. rare, bob ...... )

so far....

MfG PadoBaelgun


----------



## Hubautz (6. August 2010)

Sethosh schrieb:


> Laertes
> Hamlet
> Rosenkranz
> Gildenstern
> ...



Sehr schön, das versteht nur keine Sau hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wäre für Ben, Adam, Hoss, und Little Joe von der Gilde "Ponderosa"


----------



## Merladon (6. August 2010)

Kíss, Kìss, Bâng, Báng

oder 

Du
Nicht
Nehmen
Kerze !


----------



## Benon (6. August 2010)

wurde 

A
C
D
C

schon gepostet? xD


----------



## Freakypriest (6. August 2010)

Guilde: BP

Wir
Tanken
Ihren
Golf


----------



## steven9797 (6. August 2010)

Roxxor
Imba
Rofl
Lol


----------



## Desperad (6. August 2010)

eins
zwei
drei
fear




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. August 2010)

Schlachtschiff
Luftschiff
Goldfisch
Buntstift

Zigarre
Zigarette
Zigarillo
Mariuhana
Weed
Crack
Ice
Base
Chillum
Extasy
Schwarze Afghane
Grüne Afghane
Afghanistan!
 "HAST DU WAS GERAUCHT?"
(ich weiß, sind n paar mehr als 4 oO)

Triangel
Geige
Flügel
Trompete


----------



## Karcharoth (6. August 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello, Raphael
> 
> für die U20 Leute - das sind die Namen der Teenage Mutant Hero Turtels
> 
> PS: falls noch nen 5ter dazu kommt kann er sich ja Splinter nennen.




Für die Kellerkinder die nur für der Glotze groß geworden sind. Eigentlich sind das ja die Namen von vier sehr bedeutenden Künstlern.


----------



## Kalle1978 (6. August 2010)

If you Seek Amy <-- fuck me


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. August 2010)

Ja oder...

Checker
Cruiser
Pwner
Mama


----------



## miraxx1 (6. August 2010)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmIT0wuVXIc"]eine kleine auswahl.
[/url]


----------



## Aquapainter (6. August 2010)

Sinnlosthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4 close


----------



## Doofkatze (6. August 2010)

Shadowdeath
Bi(a)tcheskilla(h)
Deathblack
Blackshadow
Deathassassin
Blackassassin
Shadowassassin
Assassinkillah
Shadowkillah
Bitchesshadow
...


----------



## Kalle1978 (6. August 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Sinnlosthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sinnlos Antwort
/ote 4 Sperre


----------



## Mooqoo (6. August 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello, Raphael
> 
> für die U20 Leute - das sind die Namen der Teenage Mutant Hero Turtels
> 
> PS: falls noch nen 5ter dazu kommt kann er sich ja Splinter nennen.




Und wenn man nicht allzu !$!"$ ist, merkt man, dass das klassische Künstler sind . . .


----------



## dasraupe (6. August 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht obs schon kam, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber wie wär's mit den 3 bzw. 4 Musketieren? 
- d’Artagnan
-Arthos
-Porthos
-Aramis


----------



## TheEwanie (6. August 2010)

Mario
Wario
Peach
Deasy


----------



## Königmarcus (6. August 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Tick, Trick, Track, Truck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tick, Trick, Truck, Donald ^^


----------



## Disarion (6. August 2010)

IDKFA
IDDQD
.
.
.


wer noch die alten DOOM cheats kennt :O


Lg Dis


----------



## Riddick00 (6. August 2010)

Sowas hatte ich mit ein paar Freunden auch mal gemacht sind aber ned weit gekommen und somit sind sie vergessen worden. Wir nannten sie : Uno,Due,tre,Quattro und cinque.
War echt cool, als wir das erste mal zusammen durch OG sind ...so viele wisper habe ich nie wieder bekommen.


----------



## RedShirt (6. August 2010)

Niemand
Keiner
Jemand
Jeder.

und der 5te NPC Doof.

"Hast Du Niemand gesehen?"
"Nein, aber Keiner".
"Wo ist jeder?"
"Bei Jemand."
"Bist Du Doof?"
"Nein, ich bin  Niemand"


----------



## Esda (6. August 2010)

Hannibal
Face
Murdoc
B.A. (wahlweise MrT)


----------



## John Doe (6. August 2010)

Thor
Baldur
Odin
Loki


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. August 2010)

wenn du und deine angeblichen "freunde" es nötig haben auf einer Plattform wie Buffed.de zu fragen wie man seinen char nennen soll würd ich euch raten lieber weiter counter strike zu spielen oder Tetris Online.

Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Hat denn die Jugend von heute keine phantasie mehr?

Könnt ihr euch nicht selber Namen ausdenken? 

Es gibt da so eine Erfindung..nennt sich "Bücher" (ich weiß lesen ist schwer wegen Gehirn anstrengen und so) aber in diesen Dingern gibt es genug Ideen für Namen für ein Rollenspiel.
mfg


----------



## Zodttd (6. August 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello, Raphael
> 
> für die U20 Leute - das sind die Namen der Teenage Mutant Hero Turtels
> 
> PS: falls noch nen 5ter dazu kommt kann er sich ja Splinter nennen.



Ninja Turtels!!!
Sie heißen Ninja Turtels!!!



@Te 

Mul
Ti
Box
Er


----------



## black wolf (6. August 2010)

Natral schrieb:


> So hallo. ich suche für unsere 4 Mann level kombo gute namen, also so wie aufs ursprügliche bei 2 leuten zb "Ping" und "Pong" ...also Analogien..auf ein ander abgestimtm usw...was gerad so einfällt-...wiedererkennungswert ist pflicht und ohne aktzente blabla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, was klassisches: die vier Elemente Feuer, Erde, Wasser, Luft
oder Naturkatastrophen: Beben, Sturm, Blitzschlag, Wildfeuer, Lawine, Flut, Tsunami, Wirbelsturm, Tornado usw.
die Reiter der Apokalypse (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apokalyptische_Reiter) in verschiedenen möglichen Deutungen


----------



## thezwelch (6. August 2010)

Erde
Wind
Feuer
Wasser

^^

Edit:

Naaa toll. Das letzte les ich nicht und da ist das beispiel auch schon da. *g*
Zu langsam.


----------



## meitertot (6. August 2010)

hannibal,face,murlock,mr.t .Das zu noch ein gilden namen Das a-Team


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Summerbreeze (6. August 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ninja Turtels!!!
> Sie heißen Ninja Turtels!!!



Klassischer Fall von Self-owned... ^^

Wenn schon, dann: Ninja TURTLES

Das hat nichts mit "turteln" zu tun, sondern mit dem englischen Wort für "Schildkröte"...


----------



## Thip (6. August 2010)

Oder, um auf ein tolles Lied zurückzukommen...

Foxtrott, Uniform, Charlie, Kilo!

Denke mal das kennt jeder^^


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2010)

Das
falsche
Spiel
fürmich

wennmir
nichtmal
selber
nameneinfallen

Man verbringt viel Zeit mit seinem Charakter und allzu billig ist es auch nicht, den Blödsinn den man bei Erstellung gemacht hat wieder auszubügeln, wenn man dann doch drauf kommt, dass der lustige Einfall nur kurz für ein bißchen Erheiterung sorgte. Der Witz ist nach 5 minuten alt, der Char wird aber meist länger existieren...


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2010)

meitertot schrieb:


> hannibal,face,murlock,mr.t .Das zu noch ein gilden namen Das a-Team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Murlock?...der heißt HM Mu*r*dock
Mr. T?...so heißt nur der Schauspieler mit Künstlenamen, der Charakter heißt B.A. Baracus


----------



## Albra (6. August 2010)

ihr könntet die selten anfangsbuchstaben nehmen  oder damits witziger ist die ersten 2-3 buchstaben gleich haben
so haben wir das damals gemacht


----------



## Der Kev (6. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das versteht nur keine Sau hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





mh Hamlet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


durfte das buch in der original fassung lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Kev (6. August 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Niemand
> Keiner
> Jemand
> Jeder.
> ...



haha das ist ne geile konversation!

ich habe meine weekly daily monthly und yearly genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich immer auf die weeklys... /2 weekly: sucht weekly
erstmal gefolgt von 10 lol´s ect.pp

^^


----------



## boeserfrank (6. August 2010)

Abra
Kadabra​Simsala​Bimm​


----------



## Elminator (6. August 2010)

miraxx schrieb:


> eine kleine auswahl.



:'D:'D:'D.. ich kann nicht mehr echt xD Sau Geil


----------



## Alcois (6. August 2010)

ketchup
majo
senf
wasabi


----------



## Selfhero (6. August 2010)

Silent
I
Kill
You


Best ! =D


----------



## Smartie (6. August 2010)

*Joe, William, Jack und Averel*


----------



## gungnir5 (6. August 2010)

Square
Hip
Groovy
Cool

wer weiß es?


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (6. August 2010)

so wie mein rouge heißt^^:

omg

wtf  

our

dead


----------



## ~~R3l4X~~ (6. August 2010)

Wir haben uns mal zu 3 
Oettgold
Oettradler
Oettmixed
genannt^^ (Oettinger - Biersorte und so) und dann als Gildennamen "Oettkasten"

nehmt einfach euer Lieblingsbier und machts was draus^^


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2010)

Gute Idee, nehmt eure Lieblingsbiersorten, eure Lieblingskäsesorten, eure Lieblingsklopapiermarken...und ich melde euch dann mit einem Ticket wegen Verstosses gegen die Namensrichtlinien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bilibishere (6. August 2010)

Für
Immer
Hartzvier
abhängig


----------



## heiduei (6. August 2010)

Stan
Kyle
Kenny
Cartman


----------



## x_wow_x (6. August 2010)

Ich
will
mein
Twinki


----------



## Zevv (6. August 2010)

der thread erinnert mich iwie an das:


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2ekLO8BwxwE



Who = tank

 what&#65279; = mage

 Idontknow = priest

 Tomorrow = warlock

 Why = Rogue

 Idontcare= Paladin 

Because = Hunter


----------



## Blanvalet (6. August 2010)

1)LOL
2)We
3)OWN
4)You


Natürlich müsst ihr dann immer in richtiger Reihenfolge nebeneinander laufen.


----------



## Camô (6. August 2010)

Volles
Pfund 
Aufs 
Maul


----------



## Natral (6. August 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> wenn du und deine angeblichen "freunde" es nötig haben auf einer Plattform wie Buffed.de zu fragen wie man seinen char nennen soll würd ich euch raten lieber weiter counter strike zu spielen oder Tetris Online.
> 
> Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Hat denn die Jugend von heute keine phantasie mehr?
> 
> ...



man man man , wir wollen ja nur anregungen...du siehst da sofort den verfall der jugend....und ja danke für die vielen beiträge...also Sätze wie

Wir 
Sind
bla
bla

kommen nicht in frage die ergeben solo keinen sinn und müssen erstma entschlüsselt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir reden denke ich mal von 4 tauren , das kann sicha ber noch ändern, utnerschiedliche klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natral (6. August 2010)

black schrieb:


> Hmm, was klassisches: die vier Elemente Feuer, Erde, Wasser, Luft
> oder Naturkatastrophen: Beben, Sturm, Blitzschlag, Wildfeuer, Lawine, Flut, Tsunami, Wirbelsturm, Tornado usw.
> die Reiter der Apokalypse (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apokalyptische_Reiter) in verschiedenen möglichen Deutungen



danke =) dieses klassische geht voll in die richtung,die wir anstreben, entweder lustig im kontext und dabei einzelnd noch nicht unsinnig oder einfahc schön harmonisch ,damit man die gruppendynamik erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (6. August 2010)

Po
Ta
To
Es 
 Ptotatoes XD


----------



## Wutprobe (6. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Kaspar, Melchior, Balthasar und das liebe Jesukind



hihihihi^^ xD


----------



## Thomeek (6. August 2010)

frodo
sam
pippin
merry

oder auch

tinky winky
dipsy
lala
po

sry grade gemerkt dass die shocn gesagt wurden


----------



## Captn.Pwn (6. August 2010)

kühlschrank
brotmesser
mikrowelle
backofen

oder

waschbecken
badewanne
dusche
toilette


----------



## DeadTwonky (6. August 2010)

wir
drop
pen
nix


----------



## ShadeOfDarkness (6. August 2010)

So
Ein
Hum
Buck




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mief (6. August 2010)

Nord, Süd, West, Ost
Vorne, Hinten, Links, Rechts
Les, Ley, Ann, Down ( wikipedia )
Höher, Schneller, Weiter, Besser
Pif, Pof, Paf, Pef (oder Puf(f) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Annovella (6. August 2010)

Marthum schrieb:


> Dipsi
> 
> Tinkiwinki
> 
> ...



Wurde doch schon


----------



## Manotis (6. August 2010)

Tür
zu
es
zieht


----------



## Mief (6. August 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Tür
> zu
> es
> zieht


Tür
auf
es
stinkt

(Wer jetzt was über meinen nick sagt, ist böse.)


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

nominativ
dativ 
genitiv
akusativ
________
Starchild
Cat
Spaceman
Demon
(die besetzung von Kiss)
_______
Schokoeis
Vanilleeis
Erdbeereis
Zitroneneis
_______
Plus
Minus
Mal
Geteilt


----------



## Kirimaus (6. August 2010)

Eins
Zwei
DieZweiteEins
undähmnochneeins

für leute die nicht bis 3 Zählen können ^^

oder

Eins
Zwei
Zehn
Zweimillionvierhunderttausendundzwölf

Punktpunkt
Komma
Strich
Mondgesicht


----------



## Caskaja (6. August 2010)

Van schrieb:


> ich lass mich mal von 9live inspirieren (...) und sage: Lili, Lala, Lolo und Lulu. Klingt doch kreativ...^^



Du meinst aber Lili Lala Lolo und Monica :-)


----------



## BudSpencer93 (6. August 2010)

Alfi
Hart
Kor
Wicked!


----------



## Manotis (6. August 2010)

> Alfi
> Hart
> Kor
> Wicked!


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (6. August 2010)

twink
twank
twonk
twunk


----------



## MandaraxTobi (6. August 2010)

Ich wäre ja für:
Y
M
C
A


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (6. August 2010)

Fischers
Fritz
fischt
Fische


----------



## Tontaube (6. August 2010)

ThomasD
Smudo
MichiBeck (Hausmarke)
And.Ypsilon

Und an unsere zwei "Aber Donatello, Leonardo, Michelangelo und Raphael sind doch Künstler" Intellektuellen. Danke das ihr euch mit stinknormaler Allgemeinbildung brüstet. Setzt euch, Kekse kommen gleich...


----------



## Crush351 (6. August 2010)

Ich
Du
er
sie

^^


----------



## Bremgor (6. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Der hatte nicht den einen Ring, den bekam er am Ende vom *Kleinen Hobbit*, der Bilbo. Vorher war er schon heldenhaft (für einen hobbit).
> 
> Wie man sieht, alles, besonders die Wahrnehmung oder ein Urteil, ist stets subjektiv.
> 
> ...



Zum 2. Teil geb ich dir Recht,aber zum ersten Teil:


Blumator schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt falsch?
> 
> bilbo war doch der kleine hobbit und hat den ring in der höhle da gefunden...
> 
> ...


 hat er Recht. Den Ring findet er auf der Hälfte des Buches im gleichen Gebirge, in dem Moria ist, vergessen wie es heißt. Aber stimmt, er ist heldenhaft, wenn er Trolle ausraubt


----------



## Werhamster (6. August 2010)

gungnir5 schrieb:


> Square
> Hip
> Groovy
> Cool
> ...



Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Namen wären der Hammer XD am liebsten mag ich ja "Hip"


----------



## Snagard (6. August 2010)

wie schon mehrere leute erwähnt haben ... sowas is auf der igno 
manche sachen sind schon lustig wie n hunter mit name rotkäppchen und der wolf böser wolf ... aber.. 4 chars des lohnt nich


----------



## Simi1994 (6. August 2010)

Fred
Jeff
Bakterius
Ophelia
Mr.L


----------



## Away (6. August 2010)

Gemäß der Gilde "Pitstop"

Rein
Rauf
Runter
Raus


----------



## Whitepeach (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die genannten "Ideen" John, Paul, George und Ringo
sowie Y, M, C und A.....

fand ich noch am genialsten.

Ansonsten........ ziemlich arm und unkreativ, daß man zu Viert nicht die Bohne Idee selbst bekommt 0_o. "lasse mer einfach die anneren für uns denken, yeah". 


Wobei.. moment mal, eine Idee tut sich mir da grad so spontan auf, Esel, Hund, Katze, Hahn....... den Namen Esel darfst du dir dann selbst verpassen, weil du dich vor deinen Freunden zuerst genannt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (7. August 2010)

Achmed
Walter
Peanut
Melvin

Das sind 4 Puppen vom Bauchredner Jeff Dunham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (7. August 2010)

BudSpencer93 schrieb:


> Alfi
> Hart
> Kor
> Wicked!



das war so geil in dsds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alvin 
und
die
Chipmunks


----------



## Kultig (7. August 2010)

Haem
Hor
Hoi
Den


Gildenname: Afterburner


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (7. August 2010)

ich
hab
drölfzig
gearscore


oder


over
nine
thousand
zomfg


----------



## AerionD (7. August 2010)

Bill
Francis
Louis
Zoey

oder

Coach
Nick
Rochelle
Ellis

Am besten alles Untote.


----------



## madmurdock (7. August 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Tim
> Karl
> Klößchen
> Gaby
> ...



Ne, aber du bist es! *g* (Und ja, ich hab die vor 20 Jahren auch gehoert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und DAMN. Hier hat schon jemand das A Team aufgelistet. ^^ (woher ich meinen Nick wohl herhab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. August 2010)

Pi
Pa
Po
Lo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

